# Alloygators



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting my alloys refurbed as the wife kerbed on earlier last year.

I was just wondering if anyone has come across Alloygators and if they're any good?

http://www.alloygator.com/


----------



## cool (Jan 18, 2011)

dont buy them, they dont work. i was a stockist and put them on my sisters honda civic. one came off somehow after the car went to the dealers, the gator came partially off somehow, it damaged my sisters bodywork by placing some nice pressure dents on the side of her new car, she obv wasnt very happy. 
sufficient to say they were very unhelpful as the claimed owner of the company didnt want to get into any "littigation" as honda is a big company.
good idea...just dont work.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Heard similar happen to a member on another forum, pictured shown on there made them look like they stuck out a bit too


----------



## gleaming (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^ as above dont buy same happened to a client of mind came off while driving and damaged bodywork


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just teach her how to drive and park properly and it will save you the money wasting it on these things. :thumb:


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. I wont bother with them.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

We've used these successfully on client cars - http://www.rimpro-tec.co.nz/kit-accessories.html


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I looked at these too seems to be a nightmare to fit them.


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

What i've seen offered by some dealers here in Australia is a similar product that is a complete circle made to size instead of just a strip that you cut to size.


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

Bough one of those few months ago but never got a chance to fit them and I just hope they are not as bad as described ....


----------

